# dynamite storage car



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Howdy All
Setting up a mine scene and I am in the process of building a several little mine cars to leave out on a siding and got thinking I need a dynamite storage car but what does a typical one look like circa 1900 ? I know LGB made one to explode but mine will be small essentially built up over one truck and low to fit into the mine. 
Does anyone have a picture or an idea of what a dynamite car would look like? 
Thanks


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

I did a little research, and here's what I found:
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/2108....png 

Here's the full webpage:
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/2108....htm 

On the right hand side, there are what i'm assuming are reference numbers. The diagram is kinda shoved in at 92 (about 1/4 the way down the page). It's thrown in where they're talking about how much dynamite they used, what type, etc...

Hope this is what you were looking for! 
- Anthony


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By cape cod Todd on 22 Apr 2010 09:19 AM 
Does anyone have a picture or an idea of what a dynamite car would look like? 
Thanks 




The little red one is made by Silver Ridge Mining Company in AZ.

25.CRW_1026.jpg[/b]
(image exceeds 800 pixels in width changed to link, SteveC)[/i]


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow there is a wealth of info on that site but I didn't see any photos of a dynamite car. Maybe they just used a regular car loaded it from a storage shack and moved it to the site. I remember seeing a photo of a storage car somewhere sometime but I don't remember much detail about it. The mining car diagram that you directed me to Anthony is very similar to what I am working on but not as detailed since they will be sitting outside in the elements from now to November. 
When I did research I found a neat site with some cool photos wmrrm.org/castlegate.html but still no dynamite car. Funny when I was entering "dynamite car" for example in Google I was hoping that BIG BROTHER wasn't watching, I wouldn't want homeland security to come knocking on my door. 
Maybe the dynamite car is just a real rugged car painted red with a skull and crossbones or similar warning signs on it. 
Todd


----------

